# I need someone who can speak Russian....



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Someone has recorded this cool song about Sabonis in Russian. Can anyone understand it and translate it into English for me?????

http://bsd.scottshapiro.com/Sabonis Song-Leather Jackets.mp3

I can only understand one word! The most important one in the song. :yes: 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe some one can help you. You can always try to use an web translation system (it probably won't help much):

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

If the words are on a page, try to get the page to come up in a google search. Google can translate most stuff.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*Thanks, you guys. *

This is an audio file, so the web translators weren't of any use.

However, zalgirinas translated it for me.   

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

go the site of cska moscow, there are some people there who would love to help you out with the translation


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

ostend....

Do they have a forum?


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

they got a guestbook surf to www.cskabasket.com and click on the link to english, then on your left side you see guestbook and if no one answers i can always ask someone i mail with , but do mention it on the guestbook


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I already got an translation for the song, but I have another question for the CSKA guestbook.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ostend (Jun 8, 2003)

guess they didn't really answer your question huh. But hey if you want i can always ask this person i mail with , she's russian so... just give me the name one more time


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

I can speak Russian. Haven't listened to the song yet, though.


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

Sabonis jumps high

Sabonis jumps well

He flies, he flies, he flies far

I came home, turned on the TV, watched Sabonis

He plays basketball and he plays it like an eagle

He's my hero, he's my hero

Sabonis jumps high

Sabonis jumps well

He flies, he flies, he flies far

Michael Jordan is a putz, Sabonis will now beat him

And that *****, Yao Ming

Sabonis is damn better than him

He's my hero, he's my hero

Sabonis jumps high

Sabonis jumps well

He flies, he flies, he flies far

*Little Bridge Part*

"Sabonis, you're old, but don't leave the NBA. You're the best player."

Sabonis jumps high

Sabonis jumps well

He flies, he flies, he flies far, he flies far.........

Sabonis.


It's a joke song if you didn't notice already....


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks, Tommy!

Wow.....you really think they were just joking in that song? I kinda thought they were blindly loyal Sabonis fans just like I am. I've seen Sabonis clear two inches before! :grinning: 


Ostend,

The player I was asking about is Nikita Morgunov. Thanks!!!


----------



## Tommy_Heinsohn (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Thanks, Tommy!
> 
> Wow.....you really think they were just joking in that song? I kinda thought they were blindly loyal Sabonis fans just like I am. I've seen Sabonis clear two inches before! :grinning:
> ...


Yeah, it just sounds like a couple of teenagers just joking around. You can hear laughing in the background at some points. Also, just read the lines about MJ and Yao.


----------

